# 1st Landing Loft



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

This is my lof that was built in March of this year. Presently it is 8' x 12'. I am already making plans to add on 4 feet to the back is fall. I will first move it forward about 16". The Aviary will also be extended on each end. There will be 4 breeder pens that can be accessed from the inside or used as nets boxes. I found out what mistakes in design that I made when I built and will correct them this fall. 
The flying section will double in size to accommodate about 40 birds. There is a squeeker training area, 40 sq ft breeder area with 15 nest boxes and 20 sq ft breeding area that is used for separating cocks and hens in the winter. Each area has its own trap installed. The squeeker area has a trap in the aviary so the squeekers can learn to trap. They go out through the window and in through the trap by the waterer. 
For me a lot of the joy in having birds is building their home and making inprovments to thier living area.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats, a nice loft you have their.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your loft is very nice. I too always look forward to improvements, as it iss fun to enable our birds to have the best.

I'm not sure about having more then one trap system?? Will it confuse the youngsters to trap to a different trap, once they are grown and move to different section, or are all the traps together?


----------



## NavyDT (Jun 2, 2008)

your loft looks awsome, i cant wait untill my craftsmanship improves to the point where i can make such beautiful structures.
Very Respectfully,
NavyDT


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh that looks so nice! what an attractive loft...great job IMO...love the aviary. you should post it when people ask about lofts that would be a good example.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

very nice job, i see you have put a good deal of thought into this project, it makes it better for the birds and a bit easier for you when you get it the way you want, first class


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

Traps

The birds enter the trap that is open. When the young birds fly, their trap is open and the others are closed. It also makes it very easy the train the squeekers to go into the young bird loft when the squeekers are ready to advance to the young bird loft, I let both birds out at the same time. Young birds and squeekers. When they are flying, I close the squeekers trap and about 90% will follow the young birds into their side. The remaining 10% will sit on the loft for a couple of minutes but when they realize that their trap is closed and everyone is in the open trap eating, they go right in. The next day I just let them all out from the young bird side and do not open the squeeker trap. That way I can start new squeekers in the squeeker section and learning how to trap. Works great! The whole process takes about two weeks. They trap train and learn to come when called for about a week. Every evening they are in a settleing cage. After a week or 10 days the settleing cage comes off and they go out the trap onto the top of the aviary. I takes about a week for them to start routing. If it takes longer, it takes longer. Then they are switched to the young bird loft just like I explained. I have went through two rounds like that.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice loft. You should be very proud.
Can you post some inside pics? I'm sure I'm not the only one that wants to see whats inside.


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

*Interior*

Interior of loft


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

These are the breeding areas, they hold 4 pair each they are 4x5 ft. the one on the left will be 5x8 foot after expansion.


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

YB area and the feeder that I just made


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks good. I see you've got floor dwellers too...........LOL......my yb's have 32 nest boxes and they want to nest in the floor.


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

This is the training trap from the inside. It is located right by the waterer in the aviary. The birds take a short cut into the loft through the trap. There is an remote sensor in the ceiling, I can tell the temperature of the loft from inside my house. There is also a temperature and humidity gage in the ceiling.


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

in the ceiling are fan exhaust in takes, the exhaust fan is set to automatically come on at 80 degrees. You would be surprised how cool it is even when the tepmerature gois over 90.


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

Oh yea there was a door alarm in the above photo also. Last but not least are my babies chillin in the aviary!
The young bird section will increase from 4x7 to 7x8 after the expansion. I use the 2 breeder area in the winter to separate the cocks and hens. The nests will be removed from breeder area #1 after the expansion. Breeder area #2 will have 15 next boxes and 3 breeder pens that will open into the new part of the aviary and can be accessed from the inside or out.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You've got a very nice set up there. Had to laugh though when you said you had just finished the loft and were already planning the addition. Happens to the best of us............LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

that is a great set up you got there and its always great when you can expand cuz theres never gonna be a time when you wont think about what you can add to the loft .. it looks like you got it under control thou so keep up the great work  thanks for sharing like i said before you have a beautiful set up there


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the inside pics. Awesome set up, I also like the pool in the background.


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (Jun 22, 2008)

really nice idea on the sliding interior doors.


----------

